# BBC iPlayer and ITV Hub via hotspot



## GMJ (Feb 21, 2022)

I'm confused!

I am lad to believe that here in Spain I cannot get iPlayer and ITV Hub without a VPN. I just had a thought though and tried them on my laptop whilst it is tethered to my iPhone 5S hotspot....

...and both are working - I can watch live TV.

Does that make sense? 

I want the channels for the rugby this weekend and was going to pay for a VPN but if I can watch via my mobile hotspot then, result!


----------



## alwaysared (Feb 21, 2022)

That's because your mobile is giving out a UK IP address 

Regards,
Del


----------



## 2cv (Feb 21, 2022)

As Del says, your phone will have a UK ip address. If you want a VPN, Winscribe gives 10gb per month free and has worked the BBC for me.


----------



## jagmanx (Feb 21, 2022)

Exactly as Del says
If you use a local wi-fi provider or local sim card you will not bet UK Tv without a vpn
Much easier to use your phone if data cost is not an issue and no buffering.
For BBC iplayer I prefer to download and then watch which you can do at leisure and without a data connection.
I too am planning the rugby !


----------



## Stanski (Feb 21, 2022)

jagmanx said:


> ... For BBC iplayer I prefer to download and then watch which you can do at leisure and without a data connection ....


Assume you are downloading to a PC/laptop using hotspot tethering. Never done it. 
Registered with BBC IPLAYER last weekend, used once to see news when in France. Will attempt again now in Spain.
Need to up my knowledge quickly. Any guidance welcome.


----------



## jagmanx (Feb 21, 2022)

When on Uk I have downloaded nbc iplayer progs tp mu tablet via my phone...All Ok
Abroad (Thailand) I have foumd ExpatVpn works from my broadband connection.
They recommend Edge browser.
I prefer to download then "switch off" vpn
 Because my BT email can get confused which is hassle.
So I do not use email when downloading.
Over fibre a 30 min programme downloads in 5 mins.
Once downloaded you can view without a connection and no lag/buffering.
Suits me maybe not others


----------



## GMJ (Feb 21, 2022)

So basically as I am using my EE account to hotspot , I can watch the BBC and ITV when in Spain without any issue provided I have data?

The phone is picking up a 'local' service provider (Orange Spain) at the moment.


----------



## alcam (Feb 21, 2022)

GMJ said:


> So basically as I am using my EE account to hotspot , I can watch the BBC and ITV when in Spain without any issue provided I have data?
> 
> The phone is picking up a 'local' service provider (Orange Spain) at the moment.


Yes only limitation is data as far as I know . I also use bbc sounds while driving . Many years ago all I could get radio wise in France [down to Brittany?] was radio4 LW . All they had spring/summer was bloody cricket !


----------



## GMJ (Feb 21, 2022)

Stanski said:


> Assume you are downloading to a PC/laptop using hotspot tethering. Never done it.
> Registered with BBC IPLAYER last weekend, used once to see news when in France. Will attempt again now in Spain.
> Need to up my knowledge quickly. Any guidance welcome.



I have been downloading off Netflix using my tethered laptop with no problems.


----------



## GMJ (Feb 21, 2022)

alcam said:


> Yes only limitation is data as far as I know .


I 'should' have unlimited data with a fair use poilcy of 50Gig but had a text off EE saying that they were suspending the fair use for the foreseeable whilst the covid pandemic was on...

Hopefully it will last until Sunday (the unlimited not the pandemic).


----------



## Stanski (Feb 22, 2022)

GMJ said:


> I have been downloading off Netflix using my tethered laptop with no problems.


Netflix - guess you pay a fee/registration somewhere?
How much memory storage do you have?
Still thinking about how to live each day. Not one to watch a lot of TV, or Films, but that could change.


----------



## GMJ (Feb 23, 2022)

M son subscribes to Netflix and gives us his log in details. I'm not sure how much over and above a 'normal' subscription he pays tbh.

Also I cant say in terms of data how much you can download. I had around 12 films and, say 40 episodes of various series downloaded. I have reached the limit now as when I want to download new stuff I have to wait until older stuff is watched and deleted.

We are currently in Spain and watch the downloads of an evening when inside the MH as its a bit fresh to sit outside then.


----------



## Moped (Feb 23, 2022)

We use a Spanish sim with a VPN 120GB for €30 for 28 days which auto renews as long as you have your online account topped up. Watching the iPlayer and ITV hub and downloading Netflix, papers, FaceTiming, whatsapping, checking security cameras, Etc we generally use around 70GB per 28 days so have plenty of spare capacity. We do stream radio or watch a bit of breakfast TV in the mornings. 

Basically we like the comfort factor of being able to watch or do anything we like as and when without worrying about fair use policies, roaming limits etc. The €30 is well worth it for an easy life.


----------



## Owlhouse (Feb 24, 2022)

I have used my EE sim in Spain,Portugal, US, New Zealand (8 months!) - pre roaming changes no problem, no 'fair use' problems. Now it's all changed BUT my contract started before the cut-off date so I will see what happens on my next trip. It should allow at least 2 months free roaming before 'fair use' policy kicks in.


----------



## Stanski (Feb 25, 2022)

In Majorca, found coverage to be good so far, even down on the edge of the water shaded by a effing big mountain on the North of island.
Bought 250Gb data bundle from Tesco Mobile, and found using 1Gb / day, watching News for 30 mins, doing usual family messaging and general Internet research activities, along with reading WC updates, and reporting locations. So tomorrow watching rugby will be our next test.


----------



## GMJ (Feb 25, 2022)

Yep...same here Tomorrow will be the test of my EE data, iPhone hotspot and laptop tethering!


----------



## Stanski (Feb 26, 2022)

GMJ said:


> Yep...same here Tomorrow ... come on England ....


SWMBO is Irish, me English.


----------



## Boris7 (Feb 26, 2022)

For those with ios devices you should soon be able to watch any content anywhere (including tethering) as Apple have a new Safari mode in Beta right now which allows you to specify your location just as you do with a vpn so as long as you have data or WiFi access you will be able to set safari to your home location and it will report that location to any website you visit (I.e. iPlayer)


----------



## GMJ (Feb 26, 2022)

OY STANSKI...

stop editing my posts!   

I only support 2 teams: Wales and anyone who is playing England!


----------



## alcam (Feb 26, 2022)

Moped said:


> We use a Spanish sim with a VPN 120GB for €30 for 28 days which auto renews as long as you have your online account topped up. Watching the iPlayer and ITV hub and downloading Netflix, papers, FaceTiming, whatsapping, checking security cameras, Etc we generally use around 70GB per 28 days so have plenty of spare capacity. We do stream radio or watch a bit of breakfast TV in the mornings.
> 
> Basically we like the comfort factor of being able to watch or do anything we like as and when without worrying about fair use policies, roaming limits etc. The €30 is well worth it for an easy life.


Any particular sim , where purchased ?


----------



## Stanski (Feb 26, 2022)

GMJ said:


> OY STANSKI...
> 
> stop editing my posts!
> 
> I only support 2 teams: Wales and anyone who is playing England!


I have some affinity to Wales, mothers' called Blodwen, but as oi wuz borren in Bristol, have to say I'm Zummerset first, English second, Irish third, Welsh fourth.
Wager a pint, of your choosing, on the outcome. Mine will be zider.


----------



## Stanski (Feb 26, 2022)

alcam said:


> Any particular sim , where purchased ?


We bought 250Gb, from Tesco Mobile for, I think was £25.  Will check.


----------



## Stanski (Feb 26, 2022)

Hooking up to PC now, current usage 2.87Gb, will be interesting how much used by end of game.
Cum on England.


----------



## alcam (Feb 26, 2022)

Stanski said:


> We bought 250Gb, from Tesco Mobile for, I think was £25.  Will check.


In Spain ?


----------



## alcam (Feb 26, 2022)

Stanski said:


> We bought 250Gb, from Tesco Mobile for, I think was £25.  Will check.


You confused me there was actually asking Moped !


----------



## Stanski (Feb 26, 2022)

Hi GMJ,
 ....  Mine will be zider. ...
Good second half, enjoyed it.
See you somewhere around Spain.
5Gb used for game.


----------



## GMJ (Feb 27, 2022)

Stanski said:


> Hi GMJ,
> ....
> Good second half, enjoyed it.as I love Wales and have been crying inconsolably since they lost



See how you like it


----------



## Stanski (Feb 27, 2022)

Luv the humour,
Was about to write ... as Frankie Howard said "titter yee" but thought it may be misconstrued.
Now have to face Ireland game with an excitable SWMBO. Ah well, at least I have 1/4 gall scrumpy to swallow.


----------



## GMJ (Feb 27, 2022)

I managed to get through half my stash of Mcewans Export yesterday and half my secret bag of KP dry roasted nuts. I'll be back on the Eurofizz for the Ireland game as I want to keep the proper beer until on the way home.


----------



## Stanski (Feb 27, 2022)

GMJ said:


> I managed to get through half my stash of Mcewans Export yesterday and half my secret bag of KP dry roasted nuts. I'll be back on the Eurofizz for the Ireland game as I want to keep the proper beer until on the way home.


Happy Dayz, enjoy.


----------



## Stanski (Mar 18, 2022)

Stanski said:


> We bought 250Gb, from Tesco Mobile for, I think was £25.  Will check.


Actually was £12.50 for 250Gb.
Over the month we have used just about 40Gb, but have been frugal, as satellite used to watch news and weather.
RUGBY and F1 this weekend, Yippee.
We are just below Alicanti at Arinals, ( have noticed a few Welsh registrations here - are you here GMJ?).
Had bad buffering with waiting and bandwidth messages last night, only 2 bars sig strength, so guess with many parked up the poor phone transmitter had reached its capacity.

Have researched how to view F1, seems to do it live have to get DAZN, (£7.99 / mth - no contract).
Has anyone bought this?

We shall probably move on to find a pub for Rugby, then highlights F1 on Ch4.


----------



## GMJ (Mar 18, 2022)

Stanski said:


> Actually was £12.50 for 250Gb.
> Over the month we have used just about 40Gb, but have been frugal, as satellite used to watch news and weather.
> RUGBY and F1 this weekend, Yippee.
> We are just below Alicanti at Arinals, ( have noticed a few Welsh registrations here - *are you here GMJ?)*.
> ...



Sadly no. We are sitting in an aire in carcassonne at the mo...a very wet Carcassonne. We are on our way back home, arriving next Thursday.

The hotspot worked 100% fine for the trip 9and in fact I'm using it now) but it don't half suck the juice out of the mobile phone battery. It'll need some charging this weekend because as you say, rugby and F1 on.


----------



## Stanski (Mar 18, 2022)

GMJ said:


> Sadly no. We are sitting in an aire in carcassonne at the mo...a very wet Carcassonne. We are on our way back home, arriving next Thursday.
> 
> The hotspot worked 100% fine for the trip 9and in fact I'm using it now) but it don't half suck the juice out of the mobile phone battery. It'll need some charging this weekend because as you say, rugby and F1 on.


Agree about battery charging, have turned off WiFi also to preserve some charge.
The phone is lasting just about 18hrs, especially after a session watching videos, which is understandable with refreshing of the screen picture required.
So alnight charging required.


----------



## GMJ (Mar 18, 2022)

Luckily if we are off grid I have found a USB port in my MH which is live so I can recharge the mobile inside off the hab batteries. We also have an inverter but that's in the battery locker accessed from outside


----------



## Stanski (Mar 20, 2022)

Follow Up details of Our Data Use.
2 nights ago watched Red Nose Day, for approx 3 hrs with News & Weather. 
Yesterday was our first really long watch of TV day testing the system and hence lengthy use of data to watch TV, for News & Sport mainly,
From approx 3pm to 11:30, nigh on constant use watching the Rugby, F1, Footy and News.
Overall we used an average of 1.5 Gb per hour, and this figure has been consistent in all cases.

We switched between BBC, ITV + Ch 4, easily, once registered on each and had only a couple of buffering issues, with a middling (2 bar) signal strength.

*Conclusion*
Thus over a month of 30 days, one can potentially need 150Gb for TV (5Gb/day) with 30Gb(1Gb/day) for general text use, add 20Gb for spare capacity, the monthly data required is 200Gb.

*footnote*
Actual use is 44Gb over 25days so far. But footy and F1 today will push it up. 
Bugger - the sun is out so down to the beach we must go.


----------



## Stanski (Mar 20, 2022)

GMJ said:


> Sadly no. We are sitting in an aire in carcassonne at the mo...a very wet Carcassonne. We are on our way back home, arriving next Thursday.
> 
> The hotspot worked 100% fine for the trip 9and in fact I'm using it now) but it don't half suck the juice out of the mobile phone battery. It'll need some charging this weekend because as you say, rugby and F1 on.


ITALY, ITALY, ITALY, ....
A BRILLIANT final try to win the game.
Thought Wales were tired, had sporadic bursts of energy only.
Pleased for Italy after so long they have been rewarded.
ENGLAND tried hard and should have been closer in score, France deservedly won with faster play.
IRELAND were also sluggish but prevailed with guile and technique.

F1, Good to see Leclerc mix it up, but over race distance may not keep it at front.
Happy to see George Russell on similar time to Lewis, hope McLaren get in the mix soon.

Overall a good day.


----------



## GMJ (Mar 20, 2022)

Stanski said:


> Follow Up details of Our Data Use.
> 2 nights ago watched Red Nose Day, for approx 3 hrs with News & Weather.
> Yesterday was our first really long watch of TV day testing the system and hence lengthy use of data to watch TV, for News & Sport mainly,
> From approx 3pm to 11:30, nigh on constant use watching the Rugby, F1, Footy and News.
> ...



This is useful info thanks.

I watched all 3 matches on hot spot yesterday and as you say, only had a couple of bufferings all day. No idea how much data I used but probably in line with your calcs I guess.


----------



## jagmanx (Mar 20, 2022)

3 games on a hotspot.

I guess you we well cooked.
The final table is a true reflection of the teams ?
Despite being a half-Welsh supporter .... I was pleased to see Italy get rewarded..
They battle hard and were unduly penalised against Ireland.
Ps my first live rugby was at Cardiff Arms Park.
With Don Clark at no 15 for NZ...When was that ?????


----------



## alwaysared (Mar 20, 2022)

Stanski said:


> Follow Up details of Our Data Use.
> 2 nights ago watched Red Nose Day, for approx 3 hrs with News & Weather.
> Yesterday was our first really long watch of TV day testing the system and hence lengthy use of data to watch TV, for News & Sport mainly,
> From approx 3pm to 11:30, nigh on constant use watching the Rugby, F1, Footy and News.
> ...


According to your figures you are watching at 1080p HD quaility (1.5GB/hour) if you lower it to 720p HD it will use about 0.9GB/hour and if you lower it to 420p SD it would use 0.7GB/hour (not worth it unless you are really struggling for data) and in truth unless you are watching it on a nice big screen you probably won't notice the difference between 720p and 1080p. So you can save data as and when if you just lower the quality abit  

Regards,
Del


----------



## GMJ (Mar 20, 2022)

jagmanx said:


> 3 games on a hotspot.
> 
> I guess you we well cooked.
> The final table is a true reflection of the teams ?
> ...



There's not much to choose between England, Scotland and Wales at the mo I think notwithstanding yesterdays Italy game). Ireland are definitely ahead and France riding high...but have they peaked too soon before the WC next year??

I console myself that Wales seldom do well in the 6N the year before a WC so hopefully that will continue   

PS 1963?


----------



## Stanski (Mar 20, 2022)

Stanski said:


> ... bugger - the sun is out so down to the beach we must go.


Me and my big mouth.
Sun lasted 15 mins, rain storm hit briefly.
After spilling breakfast all over the floor forcing a major clean and sweep, followed by traditional Sunday scrub up, have now checked weather radar for Iberia - Nightmare, shit all week, whole of region has rain, storms cold winds and little desire to be sunny. 
Even Morrocco (if we could get to it as still no ferries allowed) has storms and rain.
So Boudeux here we come, only place with warmth showing from Tuesday onwards, Only other warmish place was Berlin region - too blooming far.
Oh well one positive - have not spent any money in charity shops yet.


----------



## GMJ (Mar 20, 2022)

Stanski said:


> Me and my big mouth.
> Sun lasted 15 mins, rain storm hit briefly.
> After spilling breakfast all over the floor forcing a major clean and sweep, followed by traditional Sunday scrub up, have now checked weather radar for Iberia - Nightmare, shit all week, whole of region has rain, storms cold winds and little desire to be sunny.
> Even Morrocco (if we could get to it as still no ferries allowed) has storms and rain.
> ...



We have had lovely weather since we worked our way up from Carcassonne on Thursday. It touched 19 degrees on Friday and 17 yesterday. We are currently 75km NE of Poitiers. Light grey skies with the sun breaking through and currently 12 degrees.


----------



## Stanski (Mar 20, 2022)

jagmanx said:


> .... Ps my first live rugby was at Cardiff Arms Park.
> With Don Clark at no 15 for NZ...When was that ?????


No idea guess around 1970's.


----------



## GMJ (Mar 20, 2022)

He stopped playing for them in 64 hence my guess that it was the NZ tour of 63.


----------



## Stanski (Mar 20, 2022)

alwaysared said:


> According to your figures you are watching at 1080p HD quaility (1.5GB/hour) if you lower it to 720p HD it will use about 0.9GB/hour and if you lower it to 420p SD it would use 0.7GB/hour (not worth it unless you are really struggling for data) and in truth unless you are watching it on a nice big screen you probably won't notice the difference between 720p and 1080p. So you can save data as and when if you just lower the quality abit
> 
> Regards,
> Del


Pic quality was good, and probably yes 1080p on 14.6" laptop.
Will check later, and will change settings for amusement.
I need a crisp pic for eyes to pick up movement.
Thanks Alwaysared for that info, something I should have considered.


----------



## jagmanx (Mar 20, 2022)

GMJ said:


> He stopped playing for them in 64 hence my guess that it was the NZ tour of 63.


Yes it was on his last tour .


----------



## jagmanx (Mar 20, 2022)

Screen size data and image quality.
I download on iplayer SD not HD
Decent 24in screen...Quality image.


----------

